# [OFF] De l'utilité du service public...

## anigel

Un mal nécessaire. Je reprends ici la suite d'une discussion qui se déroule en ce moment sur un autre thread. Pour éviter de polluer ce dernier, je préfère en faire un sujet à part. C'est "OFF", mais à moitié seulement. Pourquoi ? D'abord parceque le sujet revient très régulièrement depuis quelques mois, et ensuite parceque parmi les gens qui travaillent à promouvoir les logiciels libres, il se trouve nombre de fonctionnaires, justement, et d'institutions. Alors un peu de respect ne sera pas de trop...

On pourrait à ce sujet, penser qu'il ne s'agit que de fénéants payés avec vos impôts, pour s'adonner gratuitement aux joies du net, et à leur passion : l'informatique. Mais ce serait un peu réducteur, je crois, que d'en rester là.

L'Etat, et le Service Public, est un des seuls acteurs, qui puisse se permettre de financer, à travers l'activité de ses employés, des projets libres d'envergure. Je ne cite pas les nombreux partenariats que comptent les acteurs (privés) du libre, avec des gouvernements. La DDE en France, par exemple, travaille activement avec Mandrake. Mais il y en a de nombreux autres. L'Education par exemple, qui reste, et de loin, le premier utilisateur de logiciels libres de notre beau pays. Et, dans ce cas précis, qui dit premier utilisateur, dit aussi... premier promoteur. Si vos enfants (ou vous-même) travaillez sur du Linux à l'école, demain... Vous voyez ce que je pointe du doigt ?

L'Education... dont je fais partie. Je suis un membre assez actif de ce forum, dans la journée (pendant mes heures donc), mais aussi le soir (pendant mes heures également... mais c'est une autre histoire : ça paraîtra incroyable à certains, mais les 35H dans mon cas... Elles sont loin... TRES loin !). Est-ce une perte de temps ? Ou bien est-ce un moyen intelligent d'employer mon temps de travail pendant que je compile tel ou tel truc, que j'attends la fin d'une procédure de sauvegarde, ou encore d'un test de perfs ? Si je glandais près de la machine à café, je serais vraiment un gros fénéant... Mais je contribue à ce forum, et je suis indubitablement un énorme fénéant aussi ! Quel métier gratifiant... Ce n'est pourtant pas faute de faire profiter la communauté du fruit de mon travail...

On prends souvent à partie les travailleurs de la DDE, qui souffrent de l'image du mec appuyé sur sa pelle en attendant l'heure de la relève. Savez-vous réellement pourquoi on les voit ainsi ? Imaginez-vous sur une route, en train d'écarter du gravier, dans le cadre de votre travail... Vous travaillez ainsi, pendant 1H... Mais à la fin, zut, plus de gravier ! Mince alors, comment faire ? Réfléchissement..... Ah bingo : aller chercher du gravier ! Mais qui ? Doit-on réquisitionner toute l'équipe pour cette tâche ? Ou seulement les 2 gars nécessaires ? Alors que font les autres, pendant ce temps ? Et bien ils... attendent. Pas parceque ça leur plaît, mais parcequ'ils n'ont pas le choix.

Situation différente, un peu plus tard dans la journée... 5 mecs pour déblayer un arbre sur le bord d'une route, alors que visiblement, seuls 2 d'entre eux sont occupés... Bande de fénéants ? Ou bien... Peut-être sont-ils passé régler ce "petit problème" en revenant d'un plus gros chantier ?

Prenons la SNCF maintenant, un énorme ramassis de feignasses payées à ne rien faire... Et comparons à nos voisins européens... Dont certains ont des traffics ferroviaires assurés par des compagnies privées (si si, réfléchissez bien, on en parle régulièrement dans la rubrique "faits divers" du 20H...). Indubitablement, les entreprises privées sont plus rentables (de toute façon, c'est rare qu'un homme mort dans un accident de train vienne contredire le bien-pensant à ce sujet...). L'acceuil à la SNCF n'est pas très bon, derrière des hygiaphones... Pas très sympathique, on a un peu l'impression d'être un numéro... Mais il faut garder à l'esprit la quantité de personnes et de biens que fait voyager cette société ! Alors, evidémment, de temps en temps, on tombe sur une personne un peu désagréable, visiblement de mauvaise volonté (ça m'est arrivé aussi), et là... Je citerais un ami à moi : "ces incompétents, vous préférez qu'on leur confie les commandes du train ? Ou qu'on les mette au guichet ?". Je crois que ça se passe de commentaire, non ?

(tous ces exemples ne sont pas gratuits, mais garantis authentiques).

Finalement,  tout ça n'est qu'une affreuse affaire de point de vue. Tant qu'on ne connait pas l'envers du décor, c'est facile, de critiquer. Mais quand on le connaît... Alors bien sûr, je ne nie pas l'évidence : le système n'est pas parfait et il y a quelques brebis galeuses... Mais ce n'est pas l'apanage du secteur public...  vous avez déjà eu affaire à une grosse entreprise privée pour obtenir un SAV ? bon courage...

Pensez bien : ce n'est pas quand tout va bien que l'on juge la qualité du service rendu... C'est quand tout va mal. Râlez donc, chers amis... Mais je défie n'importe quelle entreprise privée d'arriver à mobiliser ses employés comme l'ont fait France Telecom et EDF en France, lors de la tempête de 1999. C'est aussi ça, le service public (le vrai).

Alors pitié : la prochaine fois que vous voudrez vous faire plaisir en tapant un grand coup sur ces co***rds de fonctionnaires, réfléchissez-y. Si ils ne foutaient vraiment rien, croyez-vous que ça mettrait autant le boxon, quand ils se mettent en grève ? Et croyez-moi... Lire ce genre de critiques quand on fait 45H à 50H / semaine, payées 37, ça décourage, vous n'imaginez pas à quel point...

Allez, je retourne glander (encore au bureau à 18H, alors que je finis il y a 1H, mais de toute façon, on trouvera bien quelqu'un pour expliquer que je m'amusais sur le net dans les forums d'info ^^, et que donc, ce n'est pas du travail)...

A bon entendeur...

PS : DIDIOU CA FAIT DU BIEN !

----------

## kernelsensei

ben oui c'est bien le service public, perso, j'ai des amis fonctionnaires et bon des fois je les taquine un peu avec quelques clichés, mais c'est juste pour deconner  :Razz: 

Plus serieusement, je vois mal le pays tourner sans service public (qui tend a disparaitre malhaureusement ...)

Bon sur ce, moi je vais m'allonger 5 minutes, chuis un peu cassé la (me suis levé a 5H ce matin, c'est vrai, les etudiants, eux aussi c'est des glandeurs hein ... en plus comme je suis employé (sysadmin) + etudiant, je dois surement etre un double glandeur  :Razz:  )

PS: @anigel : Tu peux me faire parvenir le truc que je t'avais demandé en PM ?

----------

## chrissou

Yes un topic especiale pour moi  :Smile: 

Ce topic @ été réalisé grace (ou a cause) de mes propos !

Je suis moi aussi fonctionnaire travaillant dans le service informatique d'un hopital, la boutade que j'avais soumise dans le sondage était a prendre au second degrès comme l'a souligné mr yoyo.

En plus de ca je dis que "j'en branle pas une" mais c'est tout simplement pour faire surgir des exitations de la part de certaine personne. Malehureusement les personnes visés a réagir n'étaient pas du tout les fonctionnaires mais au contraire les gens du privés pour leur tiré la langue  :Smile: 

bref je suis fonctionnaire mais je travaille aussi effectivement et comme la pluspart des gens qui "travaillent" (je met travaillent entre guillemets car dans ce tas de gens je veux pas discrimé les mères et pères au foyer)

Concernant l'utilité de la fonction public dans le monde du libre, je dois dire que tu as tout a fait raison, d'ailleurs a ce sujet j'aimerais faire passer un petit mot !

Avant d'arriver dans mon service aucun serveur a base d'unix ou linux n'était installer dans notre bais (25 serveurs environ). Grace a mon amour pour les pinguins, j'ai poussé mon service a s'investir et a reduire les couts d'investissement en passant certain de nos serveurs au logiciels libre. Je dois dire que ca n'a pas été chose aisé ! J'ai tout de même réussi a faire migrer 5 serveurs sur 25 sous linux (2 mandrakes, 2 red hat et un debian). J'aimerais donc pousser les personnes du service public (et autre aussi d'ailleurs)a mettre la pression sur les responsables du service info pour propager la bonne parole  :Wink: 

Fonctionnaire au boulot c'est pas le moment de se tourner les pouces  :Laughing: 

@+ Chrissou, le fonctionnaire  :Smile: 

----------

## Starch

 *anigel wrote:*   

> vous avez déjà eu affaire à une grosse entreprise privée pour obtenir un SAV ? bon courage...

 

Boh, Peugeot et Renault ne posent pas de problèmes en général...  :Smile:  Même si t'achètes pas chez eux en plus ! (enfin j'entends : chez un concessionnaire de la marque).

Quant aux services publics, bon (mis à part le fait que s'il n'était pas là la moitié des blagues n'existerait pas) il me semble que tu as tout dit. Il faut le préserver, surtout dans les transports, l'éducation, la santé... Le véritable problème c'est que ça coute cher... Et la majorité des gens, moi y compris, te diront « Le service public, ok gardons le... Ah une augmentation de taxe ? non merci... »

Je digresserai bien vers des propos anti ultra-libéraux, mais aussi anti social à outrance, en passant par le manque de c*****es de nos dirigeants et l'attitude bêtement contestataire de con*ards de citoyens comme moi, mais j'en ai marre de me faire flame-warer.

----------

## blasserre

la plus grande force du service public ?

la force d'inertie !

c'est ma blague favorite....

Juste pour dire que tout n'est pas tout rose non plus.... 

La lourdeur administrative n'aide pas vraiment à avancer. Devoir attendre 2 mois l'autorisation de développer un truc pour faire avancer les choses, croyez-moi au bout d'un certain temps ça démotive. 

Quant aux brebis galeuses... j'en ai un beau spécimen juste en face de moi, entre les réunions tupperware, les bagues en perles, la préparation de soirées, de cours de gym et de spectacles de danse... c'est assez impressionnant, m'enfin.

J'ai souvent discuté de ce genre de choses avec un ami qui bosse dans une banque (pas en informatique) et il m'a rassuré en me disant que "chez lui" c'était pareil, et dans les grosses entreprises aussi. Mais la nécessaire transparence du service public fait que ça se sait, et ça, on en souffre. 

Résultat on prend son mal en patience, on essaie de pousser dans le bon sens, en attendant le jour où... 

pourvu que ça ne dure pas

----------

## bosozoku

C'est beau d'être encore lycéen en fin de compte  :Smile: 

----------

## chrissou

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> la plus grande force du service public ?
> 
> la force d'inertie !
> 
> c'est ma blague favorite....
> ...

 

Parfaitement d'accord avec tout ça ! c'est partout pareille, c'est possible qu'il y ait plus de laxisme d'en l'administration mais je pense que tu as très bien su résumé l'état des choses  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Moi j'aime pas les service public car:

 - les fonctionnaires connaissent pas la phrase "le client est roi" et traite souvent le client comme un chieur pas capable d'aller remplir le formulaire 640bis alinéa 14.

 - Un inertie d'une lourdeur affollante. On peut pas dire que c'est à cause d'un fonctionnaire, mais le service public dans son ensemble ne bouge tout simplement pas. ça fait 150ans qu'on paye son permis de conduire en timbre fiscaux du coup la carte proton, les billet en euro on connait pas.

 - Incompétance, la bonne femme au guichet qui tape à 2 doigts au clavier, qui sait pas elle meme tt les documents qu'il faut (à cause de la lourdeur des services), qui oublie de mettre un putain de cachet sur le papier qui donne (j'en rale encore). A chaques fois que je vais à la commune je suis frappé de voir que des gens tapent à la machine à écrire (pas tous évidement)  :Shocked: .

 - Démarches lourde et rigide: Il y aura donc jamais un fonctionnaire qui comprendra qu'un passeport belge a toutes les info nécéssaire pour prouver mon identité et donc accepter de commande une nouvelle carte d'identité ? De plus l'informatisation existe pas, le transfere des données se font par la poste alors qu'un cable de téléphone transporte les informations 3e9 fois plus vite.

 - A tout les guichets il y une inévitable file d'attente de 45minute au minimum que ce soit à la police, commune, hopital, ...

 - ça coute cher ! 11 le permis de conduire et 13 la carte d'identité ... c'est gravé dans une plaque en or ?

 - Ils ne peuvent pas être viré. Mesure social merveilleuse diront certains... Et pourquoi ils mériteraient plus de social que les autre ? et puis de toutes facons une regle universelle de l'humanité dit que tout systeme tent à la position de moindre energie si il n'y a pas de force extérieur qui agit dessu... 

Bref souvent c'est pas la faute des fonctionnaires en eux meme mais la faute du systeme dans son ensemble. J'ai sans doutes une vision idéaliste, mais moi je suis convaincu qu'une privatisation ferait beaucoup de bien ! C'est pas le role de l'état est de donner des lois, définir les limites et les conditions dans lesquelle le privé peut fonctionner, et subventionner les activitées non rentable du privé pour fournir un servis pour tous. Si l'état rempli bien ce role alors presque tout le reste peut etre privatisé !

En belgique un bon exemple est belgacom, privatisé dans un cadre stricte et bien défini. Ce qui débouche sur de la concurance, donc prix diminue, services mieux fait pour attirer les clients. Tout en respectant des regles fixées par l'état qui obligent par exemple de fournir le téléphone aux abitants au fin fond de la campagne au meme prix que les autres. Evidement une privatisation sauvage aurait débouché immédiatement sur la coupure de tout les petits villages pour une centralisation des grosses villes....

Bref l'état n'a absolument pas les compétances pour diriger une entreprise et ne devrait "embaucher" que des ministres et des chomeurs (et minimex, etc..).

Evidement tout ceci est ma vision idéaliste que l'argen pousse les gens à se bouger pour en gagner et donc faire avancer les choses dans un sens positif... mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas quand on revient sur terre  :Sad: 

EDIT: une anectode qui explique aussi beaucoup de choses:

Mon frere apres ses études de droit a postulé dans plusieurs entreprises et également dans l'administration... Il a recu la réponse (négative) de l'administration quand il travaillait déjà depuis 15 jours dans une entreprise privée. Vous imaginez donc que quand l'administration recrute il trouvent que des gens dont le privé ne veut pas (pcq incompétant ?).

----------

## kernelsensei

@zdra:

La privatisation, peut etre qu'il y a des domaines ou ca serait benefique, mais c'est pas forcement une bonne chose. Quand tu privatises, la concurence entre en jeu, c'est la course aux benefices, et pour ca les boites privées peuvent négliger des choses (normes de sécurité et renovations couteuses par exemple).

Moi aussi j'ai quelques idées idéalistes, comme par exemples les transports en commun gratuits (au minimum pour les ecoliers / etudiants), ben que ca ne soit pas très évident a atteindre avec le service public, je l'imagine encore moi avec une boite privée ...

Autrement, comme tu le dis, c'est pas les fonctionnaires le probleme, mais le systeme lui meme qui est souvent mal foutu !

----------

## kwenspc

moi j'aime bien ce qu'a dit anigel

zdra c'est ce que je te disais en mp, le problèmes des boites privés c'est de faire du fric, pas de rendre service au gens.

du coup elles tendent à aller vers un système qui leur rapporte un max de pognon et tant pis si leurs services ne sont pas accessible à tous (je pense notamment à la santé...aux usa par exemple)

bien sûr s'il ya des règles strictes au niveau de l'état pourquoi pas. Malheureusement la réalité actuelle prouverait plutôt que l'état et le bon samaritain des grands patrons, multi nationales etc... pour lequels sont votés des lois très conciliantes voir même dangeureuses pour les citoyens (les lois antipiratage qui bousculent complètement les lois sur le droit à la vie privée etc...)

je comprends qu'on puisse pester contre certains services plutôt lents (j'en ai moi même été victime un peu je dois dire)

mais au moins on paye pas si cher que ça et surtout ça reste largement accessible au plus grand nombre.

et puis je ne compte pas le nombre d'emmerdes que j'ai eu avec des services privés (téléphonie, internet etc...) et j'ai beaucoup d'exemple dans mon proche entourage qui ont eu aussi à subir ce genre de préjudice (surfacturation, "boulettes de comptabilité" jamais remboursé etc...).

Quand il ya de l'argent en jeux je peus dire qu'ils sont pas, mais alors pas du tout, "serviables".

----------

## blasserre

@zdra

la privatisation du service public : grande et belle idée !

mais as-tu pensé à l'environnement ? penses tu qu'une boite privée en ait quelque chose à foutre ?

le public a déjà tellement de difficultés à gérer ces problèmes, et quand on voit que vient de se créer un marché de la pollution ou les trader négocient des tonnes de CO2 par jour !

je n'ose même pas imaginer l'avenir que tu nous réserves !

les fonctionnaires : des incompétents !

à ceci près qu'en france (ailleurs, j'en sais rien), obtenir une place dans le public passe par l'obtention d'un concours, on ne garde donc que "l'élite" des incompétents  :Rolling Eyes:  ça te rassure ?

[spéciale_dédicace_to=anigel]

j'ai aussi fait les frais des études en institut privé, bah écoutes je le regrette amèrement, pour l'éducation, le service public powah 

[/spéciale_dédicace_to]

ceci dit je te rejoins sur plusieurs points :

il faut cultiver la notion de client et pas d'usager et il faut rénover les procédures

tout le monde le sait, tout le monde le dit et on y travaille : dématérialisation des procédures, services publics online.... mais ça demande du boulot supplémentaire et comme la tendance est à dégraisser la mammouth bah ça avance pas aussi vite qu'on voudrait !

donc un peu d'indulgence STP  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais as-tu pensé à l'environnement ?

 

Quand je vois la tonne de papier que j'ai du remplir pour avoir un bout de plastique de 10cm je comprends pas comment on peut faire pire pour l'environement  :Laughing: 

----------

## colito

hi hi hi...je pensais pas déclencher un tel tollé  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   
> 
> mais as-tu pensé à l'environnement ? 
> 
> Quand je vois la tonne de papier que j'ai du remplir pour avoir un bout de plastique de 10cm je comprends pas comment on peut faire pire pour l'environement 

 

 :Laughing:  le coup bas !

si tu voyais l'épaisseur d'un dossier de consultation pour un marché public tu ne t'en remettrais pas.

mais ça bouge ! depuis le 1er janvier les entreprises peuvent télécharger ces documents directement sur notre site (de 30 à 90Mo de docs et plans en tous genres) le tout signé électroniquement et donc valable devant un tribunal, il était temps

----------

## zdra

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis seulement objectif envers certaines catégories de fonctionnaires pour qui chercher une raison de faire grève et de ne rien foutre est une occupation quotidienne, soutenus en celà par leurs syndicats réactionnaires.

 

Oh c'est c'est l'occupation principal de tout francais qui se respecte  :Wink:  Fin les belges sont pas en reste  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> mais ça bouge ! depuis le 1er janvier les entreprises peuvent télécharger ces documents directement sur notre site (de 30 à 90Mo de docs et plans en tous genres) le tout signé électroniquement et donc valable devant un tribunal, il était temps

 

Ouai cool ! Moi j'attend le jours où on poura faire toutes les démarches par internet. Par exemple une carte d'identité un systeme efficace serait tout simplement:

 - ouvrire firefox et commander une carte d'identité et payer par paypal ou virement, etc... la commande étant acceptée sur reception de payement (comme dans ttes les ventes sur le net). On join évidement un photo en png  :Laughing: 

 - On recoit un ptit mail disant que la carte est prete et nous attend à la commune.

 - on va à la commune en présentant qqch pour prouver notre identité comme un passeport.

 - et voila reglé proprement sans polluer l'atmosphere en allé-retour entre la police/poste/commune avec la voiture  :Smile:  Et beaucoup moins de CO2 déguagé par les gens qui s'énervent sur la pauvre secrétaire qui fait chier pour un cachet de police qu'un flemmard de policier a oublié 2h avant dans son bureau.

En fait dans le systeme actuel que j'ai découvert ses 6 derniers mois je remarque qu'on peut se faire passer pour qui on veut sans effort ! Tu vas à la police en disant que t'as plus de papiers, ils donnent un papier provisoire avec betement ta photo d'agrafé et un ptit cachet... un photocopie suffi pour en faire un faux, mais faut meme pas prendre cette peine puisque la police te donne un vrai sans vraiment vérifier ton identité. Et avec ce papier provisoir on peut faire quoi ? débloquer mon compte en banque sans autre preuve que ce papier par exemple ! Bref avec un peu de culo jpeux vider le compte de qui je veux  :Laughing: 

PS: ça marche pas si vous êtes bazané ! la police se méfira.... et voudra jamais donner un papier provisoire j'en suis sure.

----------

## Adrien

En tout cas, quoiqu'on en dise, ça c'est un forum vivant!!!

Ca fait chaud au coeur!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Dans tout ça, une question m'interpelle...

Pourquoi ce ressentiment contre les flemmards se cristallise-t'il sur les fonctionnaires ? Il faut rappeler, que même si les concours (qui sont le seul moyen d'accès à la fonction publique en France), n'ont pas comme pré-requis la possession d'un poil type "poteau télégraphique" dans la main... Même les gens normaux peuvent s'y présenter...

Je pense soudain à un truc tout con... Peut-être parceque jusque-là l'Etat a pris le parti de conserver sous sa responsabilité toutes les procédures réellement importantes ? On se demande bien pourquoi, quand on voit comme on vit mal dans nos contrées... Heureusement que le secteur privé est là pour nous sauver ?

PS : à ce propos, j'apprécie tout particulièrement les pubs qui passent actuellement à la TV, pour une compagnie d'assurance spécialisée dans le secteur public. On y voit les privilégiés du secteur public, en pleine action : le balayeur - sous la pluie, le pompier - au milieu des flammes, mais elle ne peut être exhaustive. On peut citer aussi les personnels soignants, pour qui accompagner les gens dans leur douleur doit être éminemment gratifiant. N'oublions pas les force de l'ordre, au métier à la fois si indispensable, et pourtant si haï... Les gens des impôts, dont je vous laisse imaginer le travail trépidant... Bref, que des fonctions privilégiées, en somme  :Laughing:  !

Bizarrement, pour la plupart... Je ne me sens aucune envie de les assumer à leur place...

----------

## Trevoke

"Eh, heureusement qu'ils sont pas dans la construction, les fonctionnaires: ils auraient les mains prises dans le beton!"

C'est du Coluche. Comme quoi le stereotype n'est pas nouveau et peut certainement etre ramene a une "lutte des classes", si on est opimiste, et un dedain pour la classe moyenne, si on est realiste.

Le fonctionnaire est stereotype comme etant moyen, gris, ininteressant. Pas vraiment un etre humain. De fait, on peut dire tout ce qu'on veut, car il ralentit NOTRE vie, nous, les humains.

Tu vois?

----------

## blasserre

wahow ! môssssieu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Le fonctionnaire est stereotype comme etant moyen, gris, ininteressant. Pas vraiment un etre humain. De fait, on peut dire tout ce qu'on veut, car il ralentit NOTRE vie, nous, les humains.

 

revoyez les dernières minutes de "l'auberge espagnole" de Klapisch

qui mettent excellllament en images cet excellllent post

----------

## zdra

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> revoyez les dernières minutes de "l'auberge espagnole" de Klapisch
> 
> qui mettent excellllament en images cet excellllent post

 

Je préfere les premieres minutes, ça représente à la perfection et sans la moindre exagération le monde du fonctionnaire ! Du tout tout beau !

----------

## Starch

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Le fonctionnaire est stereotype comme etant moyen, gris, ininteressant. Pas vraiment un etre humain. De fait, on peut dire tout ce qu'on veut, car il ralentit NOTRE vie, nous, les humains.

 

Ça me rappelle un excellent bouquin de Michael Ende qui s'appelle Momo si je ne m'abuse. Faudrait que je relise... Le meilleur film là dessus reste évidemment Brazil, comme quoi il n'y a pas qu'en France... Me fait pense que j'ai TimeBandits dans un coin... allez ce soir soirée Gilliam.

----------

## cuicui

Juste pour en rajouter une couche: je suis stagiaire au service info d'une université parisienne, j'avoue avoir été surpris au début justement parce que les gens (que ce soit les "administratifs" ou les informaticiens) n'avaient rien à voir avec l'idée que je me faisais des fonctionnaires, à peu de choses près j'avais l'impression de travailler dans une boîte normal, la bonne humeur et les gens sympas en plus...

Comme partout il y a des incompétents, à mon avis il n'y en a pas plus là où je bosse que dans le privé, mais comme il n'y a pas de notion de rentabilité, les gens ne forcent pas et ne se font pas virer. Résultat, pour faire bouger les choses faut faire le boulot des autres sinon rien n'avance. Donc chez les informaticiens fonctionnaires je fais deux catégories: les débrouillards compétents, qui touchent a tout, qui font évoluer les choses et qui bossent beaucoup et les gens à peine informaticiens qui font le minimum qui sont tout sauf efficaces.

Bien entendu en ce qui concerne le salaire et "l'évolution": les compétences et le travail ne rentrent absolument pas en ligne de compte... Je connais des ingénieurs de recherche hors classe qui sont juste bons à faire du freecell et qui savent à peine se servir de Windows...

----------

## omné

Ho, il me fait plaisir, ce fil, à une semaine des élections européennes.

Je ne suis pas fonctionnaire. Je suis profession libérale. Ça pourrait presque être l'opposé. Sauf que je suis kiné et que je pratique les tarifs sécu. Donc je suis « inféodé » à un service public.

Rappelons pour les lourdeurs administrative que la sécu a mis en place la carte vitale, que ça fait 5 ans que je ne fais plus de feuilles de soin mais que je teletransmet toutes les feuilles chaque soir et que mes patients sont remboursés en 10 jours.

Si d'autres professionnels ne le font pas la sécu n'y fait rien. Elle a payé une aide à l'équipement informatique pour les médecins (pas pour nous, cherchez l'erreure), il y a des primes pour les professionnels qui jouent le jeu (ce que je ne trouve pas normal, soit dit en passant, compte tenu que ça nous simplifie aussi la vie à nous). Les choses ne sont pas si figée que ça. Et il y a de gros progrès, regardez la déclaration d'impots sur le net ou l'acces à de nombreux formulaires via différents sites.

Écartons nous du terre à terre. Je n'aime pas travailler. Disons que je n'aime pas [url]que[/url] travailler. J'ai donc décidé de travailler 35 heures par semaines. J'ai une situation où je pourrais faire le double, gagner beaucoup plus, faire des dépassement d'honoraires... Je ne le fait pas parce que je ne veux pas que mon travail devienne un tel poid que mes patients en patissent. Le non productivisme dans la santé, c'es primordial pour le résultat (et dans d'autres secteurs aussi, sans doute). On a beau dire, la sécu ça fonctionne bien. Pour toute la population. La qualité des soins en France est très bonne. Pas parfaite, ça n'existe pas, mais très bonne.

Mais en mettant en avant le modèle du fonctionnaire glandeur, les boites privée espère bien gagner un marché extrèmenent juteux. C'est déjà en cours (cliniques privée, poid grandissant des mutuelles, gros dépassement d'honoraires...), je ne suis pas un obtimiste et je pense que vu la marche de la France, de l'Europe et du Monde, nous vivons la fin de la Sécu. La rentabilité entre à l'hopital (cliniques privées), c'est une catastrophe. Mais quand ce sera là, on va sentir notre douleur.

La sécu, l'éducations nationale, edf, la sncf, n'ont pas été crées pour rapporter de l'argent mais pour soigner les gens, leur payer une retraite, éduquer leurs enfants, leur fournir du jus, les transporter en tt sécurité...

C'est la logique marchande qui pourrit tout.

Suprimer un train pas assez plein donc pas rentable, ça se fait ailleur qu'en France. Ne pas raccorder à l'électricité un paumé en haut de sa montagne aussi. Bloquer l'accès à l'éducation faute de moyen des parents, de même... Il est là le bâton qui provoque la fracture sociale.

Pour ce qui est de Linux, enfin, pas de logiciel de gestion de cabinet médicaux sous linux, je crois pourtant que les spec de la carte vitale et de la télétransmition ont été données.

Enfin, un patient qui bosse à l'éducation nationale m'a dit qu'une directive récente poussait plutôt dans le sens du tt windows à l'inverse de ce qui avait été dit il y a qq années.

----------

## Saigneur

Ho, un kiné Gentooiste. Faut que je te cause, j'ai le mal du siècle dernier : mal au dos ! (pis aux genous, pis à la nuque. Ah, saleté de boulot  :Wink: )

Plus sérieusement, l'image des fonctionnaires souffre surtout de ceux qu'on voit dans des situations de fainéantise, et des cas qui sont rapportés comme tel.

Exemple de la part d'un copain :

 *Quote:*   

> Je connaissais un admin sys qui a démissioné de la Sécu. Les mecs dans le service lui avaient demandé au bout de 3 mois de faire moins de taf  Il est parti 

 

Peut-être que donner un peu d'obligations de résultats aux fonctionnaires (surtout les fonctionnaires des ministères (en particulier celui des finances, d'après 2 copains contrôleurs des impôts), diminuer les lourdeurs administratives et cette impression de faire chier quand on a besoin de quelque chose), ça aiderai à restaurer une image correcte ?

----------

## zdra

 *omné wrote:*   

> Suprimer un train pas assez plein donc pas rentable, ça se fait ailleur qu'en France. Ne pas raccorder à l'électricité un paumé en haut de sa montagne aussi. Bloquer l'accès à l'éducation faute de moyen des parents, de même... Il est là le bâton qui provoque la fracture sociale.

 

Le role de l'état est pas de donner des services, mais de donner des regles qui disent comment les services doivent être fait ! Par exemple libéraliser le transport pour les lignes rentable et proposer des subventions pour les lignes qui ne le sont pas histoir de garder un prix normal partout. Si il n'y a pas d'attrait financier à améliorer et optimiser le systeme alors les trains seront jamais à l'heure c'est une certitude... et tant que c'est des fonctionnaires qui font un travaille il ne sera pas fait avec zele...

EDIT:

Depuis que je suis admin dans mon unif (ils ont engagé 3 étudiants pour gerer les salles PC linux) je remarque à quel point le gaspillage est énorme. Une insouciance total !! Evidement ils s'en foutent de gagner de l'argen, si il en manque suffi de faire une greve et crier au scandale du sous-financement de l'éducation... Et voila comment gaspiller une véritable fortune pour mettre de la fibre optique dans tout les baptiments, et de la fibre qui dépasse pas le 100Mbps histoire de pouvoir rechanger tout dans qq années pour le gigabit... Surtout que les cartes optique ne marchent que depuis linux-2.6.12-rc3, mais ça ils s'en foutent completement... Un autre exemple c'est que tout les ordi des salles info ont une ip fixe routable (accessible depuis internet) qui coute cher et le meilleur c'est que le firewall bloque évidement tout acces depuis internet ! Justification : on a besoin d'avoir des ip fixe pour reperer quel ordi fait des choses illégale ou télécharge en masse pour bloquer les étudiants qui déconnent... Inutile de leur faire comprendre qu'on peut faire ça avec derriere un NAT pour avoir des ip local et gratuite...

Bref si il y avait un avantage à gagner de l'argen on en gaspirait pas autant !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*   Suprimer un train pas assez plein donc pas rentable, ça se fait ailleur qu'en France. Ne pas raccorder à l'électricité un paumé en haut de sa montagne aussi. Bloquer l'accès à l'éducation faute de moyen des parents, de même... Il est là le bâton qui provoque la fracture sociale. 
> 
> Le role de l'état est pas de donner des services, mais de donner des regles qui disent comment les services doivent être fait ! Par exemple libéraliser le transport pour les lignes rentable et proposer des subventions pour les lignes qui ne le sont pas histoir de garder un prix normal partout. Si il n'y a pas d'attrait financier à améliorer et optimiser le systeme alors les trains seront jamais à l'heure c'est une certitude... et tant que c'est des fonctionnaires qui font un travaille il ne sera pas fait avec zele...

 

Non, la dessus je ne suis pas d'accord, l'état DOIT fournir des services (service correct pour un prix correct); la seule fonction de l'état n'est pas de gouverner un peuple; il a aussi une mission sociale (mais ca ils ont tendance a l'oublier).

Concernant les differentes cadences de travail selon les secteurs, et juste pour montrer que le fait d'etre dans le privé ou le public n'a rien a voir :

Il y a quelques années, les mines ont commencées a fermer dans la region (Nord / Nord-est), et certains mineurs se sont vu proposer d'aller travailler dans le sud de la france, une partie a accepté. 

Une fois arrivés sur place, apres la première semaine de travail, les mineurs du sud sont allés voir leurs collègues venant du nord-est, en leur disant d'y aller molo et qu'ils étaient en train de fouttre par terre des années  de negociations syndicales.

Voila   :Wink: 

----------

## omné

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*   Suprimer un train pas assez plein donc pas rentable, ça se fait ailleur qu'en France. Ne pas raccorder à l'électricité un paumé en haut de sa montagne aussi. Bloquer l'accès à l'éducation faute de moyen des parents, de même... Il est là le bâton qui provoque la fracture sociale. 
> 
> Le role de l'état est pas de donner des services, mais de donner des regles qui disent comment les services doivent être fait ! Par exemple libéraliser le transport pour les lignes rentable et proposer des subventions pour les lignes qui ne le sont pas histoir de garder un prix normal partout. Si il n'y a pas d'attrait financier à améliorer et optimiser le systeme alors les trains seront jamais à l'heure c'est une certitude... et tant que c'est des fonctionnaires qui font un travaille il ne sera pas fait avec zele...
> 
> 

 

Mais une fois les lignes bradée pour faire plaisir à leurs potes du MEDEF, comment l'état trouve de l'argent pour subventionner les lignes qui ne sont pas rentable. Et par définition, dans un système libéralisé, le prix n'est pas « normal » (je suppose que tu veux dire égal) partout, il diminue sur les lignes où il y a du monde et monte là où il n'y a personne.

Pourquoi, à ton avis, l'angleterre est en train de re-nationaliser ses chemin de fer ? Parce que c'est le bronx ! Et qu'au nom de la concurence les services sont catastrophiques.

Tu parle de gachis, et de faire attention. Ce n'est pas un moteur financier, ça, mais un moteur humain. On nous fait croire qu'il faut un moteur financier, mais nous sommes sur un forum linux avec la conscience d'une autre valeur que la monaie.

Pour finir, en matière de santé et d'éducation, le moteur ne doit pas être l'argent. Sinon, je fais quoi  ? Ben au lieu de prendre mes patients un par un pendant 1/2 heure, j'en prend deux ou trois en même temps. Pour la plus part ça va à peu près passer, mais la qualité des soins va forcément diminuer. Je peux faire mieux : Je prend 1/2 heure ceux qui payent et je prend 1/4 d'heure ceux qui n'ont que la sécu ou la CMU ? Ça, ça aboutit à des friches sanitaires. Personne n'ira faire kiné dans les régions aux faible pouvoir d'achat.

À l'heure actuelle, une maternité privé sait qu'elle doit garder une mère autour de 2jours 3/4 (si mes souvenirs sont bon) audelà, pas rentable, dehors. Et faire accoucher une femme le dimanche ? Ça coute plus cher en personel, alors on déclenche l'accouchement, recrudécence de l'usage des forceps depuis qq années. Rentabilité. CQFD. 

Tu vas me dire qu'il faut des règles. Mais il n'y a qu'un organisme à but non lucratif mais de service comme la sécu qui va s'y conforter, les privés diront : ce n'est pas rentable, ils iront ailleur.

Alors des régles pour faire tourner les institutions publique, oui. Mais avant tout retrouver une conscience humaine et pas pécunière.

Ps : comment ça, celui-là il va voter non  ?  :Very Happy:  Allez faire un tour par là, c'est très interessant : http://econon.free.fr (c'est moi qui leur ai mis les flux audio depuis le site de France culture en mp3 et ogg  :Cool:  Gratos, en plus.)

----------

## zdra

Disons que moi je suis utopiste de croire l'état capable de mettre des regles équitable... mais t'es tout aussi utopiste de croire que l'etre humain est capable de travailler sans profit directe. Suffi de voire le scandale que pose une malheureuse journée de travaille en plus en france  :Rolling Eyes: 

Une preuve dans le libre: le débat "gnome not fun anymore" parmis les devs gnome... Les devs bossent sur gnome dans les projets qu'ils aiment mais qd ils c'est plus "fun" alors on fait autre chose... c'est logique et tout a fait normal ! Et qui trouverait amusant de se démener pour faire avancer les choses dans l'administration ? si il y a pas de pression d'un concurant, pas d'avantage financier à améliorer, tlm s'en fout alors d'améliorer le systeme car de toutes facons le "client" est obligé de passer 6mois pour faire sa carte d'identité, il a pas le choix d'aller à la concurance où ça marche mieux...

Meme chose pour MS, pourquoi feraient-ils un meilleur windows si de toutes facons ya pas de profit puisqu'il n'y a pas de concurance qui pourait les déranger... Ah si linux ! grace a firefox MS a trouvé utile de se bouger un poil et sortir un bloqueur de popup dans IE6 et de sortir le future IE7 sous winXP aussi... preuve qu'ils se bougent que si ya de la concurance et du profit. et MS est constitué de gens comme vous et moi, on réagit tous de cette maniere tout le temps ! Et les services public également ! Evidement il y a encore des gens meilleur que ça, mais ils se font rare et sont noyé dans la masse...Last edited by zdra on Sun May 22, 2005 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

 *omné wrote:*   

> Ps : comment ça, celui-là il va voter non  ?  Allez faire un tour par là, c'est très interessant : http://econon.free.fr (c'est moi qui leur ai mis les flux audio depuis le site de France culture en mp3 et ogg  Gratos, en plus.)

 

Chacun vote comme il veut, et selon ses convictions. Pour moi, le choix est simple, voire simpliste : on choisit, soit de placer l'Homme au centre du système, soit d'y placer la rentabilité et l'argent, avec l'homme comme acteur de ces idéaux.

Sans pour autant renier la culture du travail que prônent certains acteurs politiques français, j'ai choisi : je travaille pour vivre, pas l'inverse.

----------

## anigel

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Disons que moi je suis utopiste de croire l'état capable de mettre des regles équitable... mais t'es tout aussi utopiste de croire que l'etre humain est capable de travailler sans profit directe. Suffi de voire le scandale que pose une malheureuse journée de travaille en plus en france 

 

Je crois que ce n'est voir qu'une partie du problème, de l'évoquer comme cela.

Cet argent ira (en principe) aux organismes d'Etat. Autrement dit aux maisons de retraite publiques, etc... A l'heure où on fait des déductions d'impôts pour l'emploi d'un travailleur à domicile, où on cherche à développer l'assistance aux personnes agées, et le maintien à domicile, c'est faire 2 poids 2 mesures, que de ne financer que ceux dont la famille ne peut (ou ne veut) plus assumer.

Quid des autres ? La solitude, qui a aboutit à des morts affreuses l'été de la canicule, sera-t'elle moins poignante avec la climatisation dans les maisons de retraites ? La "catastrophe sanitaire" qui a eu lieu cet été-là n'était pas du fait du gouvernement en place, quelle que soit sa couleur. C'est un problème de société bien plus vaste : comment se fait-il que ces gens aient été si seuls, que personne ne prenne soin de s'assurer qu'ils allaient bien ? Est-ce normal d'avoir retrouvé des cadavres 2 à 3 semaines après leur mort ? Cela prouve une chose et une seule : la misère sociale dont notre belle société moderne est capable. On n'a jamais eu autant de moyens de communiquer... On ne l'a jamais aussi peu fait.

Travaillons pour nous donner bonne conscience... Mais des milliards peuvent-ils changer cet état de fait ?

J'ai fait une seule grève depuis que je travaille : celle-là. Et je la revendique avec force.

----------

## zdra

Les gens se bougent pas eux meme pour visiter les vieux... l'état veut essayer alors de le faire eux meme et les gens ne veulent meme pas ça... ben on est dans la merde les gas ! c'est ce que je dis, pas de profit d'aller rendre visite à son vieux alors on le fait pas et on veut meme pas travailler pour que d'autre s'en occupe !

----------

## anigel

J'ai dû mal m'expliquer...

En france il n'existe pas de "service public de visite à domicile"... Ce qui signifie que cet argent n'ira qu'à ceux qui sont hébergés en maison de retraite. Or, ce ne sont pas ceux-là qui ont souffert de solitude... Mais les autres, ceux qui étaient en suffisamment bonne forme pour rester chez eux.

----------

## zdra

ah ... hum possible j'ai pas suivi les détails de l'histoire...

----------

## pankkake

Comment une entreprise publique peut-elle être de nature "gentille" (c'est en gros ce que vous dites) alors qu'elle n'a aucun compte à rendre ?

Une entreprise privée n'a pas de but de "faire du fric". Elle n'a pas de buts si ce n'est ceux de *toutes* les personnes qui la forment, c'est à dire généralement qu'elle reste en vie. Et pour ça, il vaut mieux en effet ne pas perdre d'argent...

Quant aux normes de sécurité, je vous ferai remarquer qu'actuellement s'il y a un organisme qui ne les respecte pas, c'est bien l'Etat (établissements scolaires délabrés par exemple). L'Etat ne respecte pas son code du travail non plus (enchaînement de CDD, avec La Poste notamment).

D'ailleurs vous pouvez toujours proposer des services gratuits grace à des entreprises privées, par exemple via le biais du chèque-éducation : les frais de scolarité sont payés par l'Etat (enfin, les contribuables  :Wink: ) mais l'enseignement est privé. C'est une solution que je défend (en attendant d'avoir une charité privée suffisament développée).

 *Quote:*   

> Chacun vote comme il veut, et selon ses convictions.

 

J'imagine bien  :Razz: .

 *Quote:*   

> Pour moi, le choix est simple, voire simpliste : on choisit, soit de placer l'Homme au centre du système, soit d'y placer la rentabilité et l'argent, avec l'homme comme acteur de ces idéaux.

 

Oui, mais qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?

Je vais le préciser d'entrée : je suis anarcho-capitaliste (et libéral/libertarien).  :Very Happy:  (Oui ça existe, et je ne suis pas le seul sur ce forum, cherchez "libertarian").

----------

